# Mew! :)



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just picked up my first hairless/double rex rattie girl today!  Her name is Mew (after the Pokemon) and she is about 4 weeks old. I know that's rather young to be separated from the mother, but she came from an accidental litter and the owner insisted I take her today/very soon. She's adapting pretty well and gets along okay with her sisters. She's pretty gutsy so they had to put her in her place and some scratches ensued. Not bad, though. Anyway...

Here she is!!





















She's very friendly and curious. ^_^


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

She is adorable!! I love the name choice btw


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the name (a couple of my rats have anime names too!). Beautiful girl!


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

She is a little nice rat


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!! (Mew is one of my favorite pokemon!)


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

She is adorable. I so want a hairless now I've seen several pictures on here and didn't know how much they would grow on me!!


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Aww, she looks so sweet!


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mew was always my favorite Pokemon growing up, and it's so fitting because she is pink! Here's an album of her and my two older rats, Lilith (black) and Sophie (beige). 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151128140005967.439827.738265966&type=1


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww! That is such a cute name! And so fitting for her! I'm such a Pokemon nerd and Mew has always been one of my favourites too XD I love the look of hairless rats.


----------



## EmmaEds (Sep 28, 2012)

An excellent name and what a lovely rat!


----------

